# custom headliner?



## alvin (May 14, 2008)

not your typical headliner here..
i'm looking to do a wood liner, with treated wood slots.
anyone ever done something like this before?
oh, this will be in a mk2 jetta


----------



## dubblicious (Aug 24, 2007)

you can use inter-locking hard wood flooring. check lowes or home depot.


----------

